# Installer sur un PowerMac G5



## Manhaus (16 Octobre 2010)

Salut tout le monde
J ai un powermac G5 2x2 ghz plusieurs partitions et j ai crée une petite partition de 20 giga pour installer un  ubuntu-10.04-desktop-powerpc.
D après le mag opensource, l'idéal est de formater la partition au format ms dos via le disk utiliaire mais  lorsque je lance le disk utilitaire pour formater au format ms dos :
Impossible 
Comment faire ?
Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## ntx (16 Octobre 2010)

Il ne faut pas utiliser l'utilitaire disque présent sur ton DD mais celui du CD d'installation de Mac OSX après avoir booter sur ce dernier. 

On ne peut pas scier la branche sur laquelle on est assis :rateau:


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Octobre 2010)

Tu peux aussi faire ça depuis le CD de ubuntu ( de toute façon il te faudra le faire, pour créer ta partition de swap )


----------



## Manhaus (17 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses
j ai téléchargé une version ubuntu (ubuntu-10.04-desktop-powerpc) compatible avec mon ppc G5 mais rien ne s'affiche à l'écran, j'ai beau laissé pendant 1h voir plus rien ne s'affiche à l'écran
j ai essaye de formate ma partition en partant depuis le dvd d'installation mais l'option ms-dos ne s'affiche, elle visible uniquement pour formater le disque dur entier et non une partition.
Je vais essayer via le cd d'installation ubuntu si quelquechose s'affiche bien sur 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h28 ----------

Oups
désolé pour les fautes d'orthographe.....:rose::rose::rose::rose::love::love::love::love:


----------



## edd72 (18 Octobre 2010)

Au cas où, u n'aurais pas téléchargé la bonne:
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.10/release/

De la doc ici:
http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/powerpc


----------

